# Inexpensive yarn VS expensive



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried knitting with wool, washable wool, alpaca, etc. They irritate my hands. If you knit with love, often enough, your skills will improve & you can make lovely items with acrylic, cotton, soy, flax, etc.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I think you should knit with what you want. I knit mostly for charity, and they want washer/dryer friendly items. (spell that "A-c-r-y-l-i-c")


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Shame on them!!! There are a bunch of folks who are allergic to wool and/or natural fibers. As for it, "not being worth it", anything in life that makes you happy is worth it!! 

Knit up a storm and enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

There are some very nice acrylics, they cost a little more than the cheap, rough, scratchy ones but are worth it. Life is too short to use cheap yarn! And my time is too valuable.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I knit with whatever I feel like using. Depends on the project, who it's for, when it's for, how much I could and wanted to spend on the project or the person.
I use many different yarns for many different things.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

For people who don't know how to care for wool or who don't want to put in the extra effort to care for it, there are superwash wools. As far as expense, I believe a person should use the best they think they can afford to use. It really is a matter of personal preference. When I knit for myself, I like to use wool for most things. If it is a gift for someone who knows wool, I usually use that. If I suspect it will be machine washed no matter what I say, I will use acrylic for most things. When I knit for our prayer shawl ministry, I use acrylic. When I give away a knitted piece, I always include care instructions.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

My family does not like wool agaisnt their skin, but i fool them sometimes with blends , so as long as it is soft they love it! I just finished two sweaters in bernat satin, beautiful acrylic, soft too,


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I think you can and should use whatever yarn works for the project and person you are making it for.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

The older I've gotten, the more wisdom I see in choosing the best yarn for each project and it's intended use. I agree with you completely in choosing acrylic yarns for people who may not know how to care for wool yarn items, and also for children's items and things that get washed a lot. 

This is such a fantastic time to knit and/or crochet! The selection of yarns is mind boggling. But, I can't see using an expensive yarn of any kind (there are some expensive acrylics out there, by the way) if it won't be appreciated and enjoyed by the person getting the item. Even for myself, I choose easy care yarns because I don't like the idea of having to block something every time it is washed. It's not just wool yarn that needs special care....silk and bamboo should be on that list also. 

There is also no reason in the world why you shouldn't get an expensive/exclusive yarn for yourself once in a while. Even if it's only enough for a scarf or hat. It is guaranteed to make you feel good every time you use it, and a hat or scarf wouldn't need to be washed every time you used it either.

So, go ahead and get the low cost acrylics when they fit the project, and don't forget to treat yourself once in a while too!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

What kind of yarn I use depends on who or what it is used for. For children I like to use synthetic or synthetic blends with some wool. I figure that it will need to be laundred easily or the Mom won't let the kid wear it. If it is for myself or someone I know will care for it properly I like to use a really good yarn, lovely results and easier to handle. I have a part time job, 2 days, 'cause I like to use really good yarn and high quality quilt fabric and don't want my addiction to impact my budget. LOL.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like your response. It is so thoughtful and nicely worded.

I totally agree with you.



JoyceinNC said:


> The older I've gotten, the more wisdom I see in choosing the best yarn for each project and it's intended use. I agree with you completely in choosing acrylic yarns for people who may not know how to care for wool yarn items, and also for children's items and things that get washed a lot.
> 
> This is such a fantastic time to knit and/or crochet! The selection of yarns is mind boggling. But, I can't see using an expensive yarn of any kind (there are some expensive acrylics out there, by the way) if it won't be appreciated and enjoyed by the person getting the item. Even for myself, I choose easy care yarns because I don't like the idea of having to block something every time it is washed. It's not just wool yarn that needs special care....silk and bamboo should be on that list also.
> 
> ...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> I think you can and should use whatever yarn works for the project and person you are making it for.


AMEN :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I personally knit with what ever I feel like.. I just finished a beautiful scarf I did in SuperSaver and then I washed and partially dried it, blocked it out and steamed it and it is as soft and beautiful as if I spent 3x the amount of money on the yarn.. it took 1 skein and the whole darn thing cost me less than $3.00 I have a lot of SS in my stash because I use to crochet afghans and that is what we all used.. it wasn't until I joined KP that I started experimenting with other fibers.

I am also doing a scarf in Merino Wool and Silk... its a extrafine fiber that is very hard on the eyes but beautiful and I will love wearing it when its done too... It wasn't very expensive so I bought it.. you can find some very nice yarns for very little money but if its for a gift for a person who doesn't know how to care for these fine yarns then acrylic is the way to go.. no one wants to toss something in to be washed and then ruin it.. 

I say knit or crochet with what you want or like the best.. after all its your budget! your project! and your enjoyment in your hobby! no one elses...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had people say the same thing, but I actually prefer to use acrylics! There are some very nice acrylics out there and the items turn out great. One cousin told me when I first started knitting again "buy the best yarn you can and don't waste your time on acrylics"! I personally love acrylic yarns.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I use both acrylics and wools. Both are often simply beautiful and both can be horribly scratchie. I often search KP and E-Bay for great deals which moves a too expensive project to affordable.
Both my daughter-in-laws request acrylic for ease of laundering. They are aware of the fire hazard.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I work at a clothing exchange place and find that so many people have no idea how to wash wool. So they bring in their beautiful child size sweaters. What a shame?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is your knitting, so use what you wish. The knitting police don't exist, you know.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Over 40 years ago, I made some afghans from cheap ($1.00 or less) acrylics. That was all I could afford. Guess what? A lot of those afghans are still in use by family and friends and look none the worse for wear.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The older I've gotten, the more wisdom I see in choosing the best yarn for each project and it's intended use. I agree with you completely in choosing acrylic yarns for people who may not know how to care for wool yarn items, and also for children's items and things that get washed a lot.
> 
> This is such a fantastic time to knit and/or crochet! The selection of yarns is mind boggling. But, I can't see using an expensive yarn of any kind (there are some expensive acrylics out there, by the way) if it won't be appreciated and enjoyed by the person getting the item. Even for myself, I choose easy care yarns because I don't like the idea of having to block something every time it is washed. It's not just wool yarn that needs special care....silk and bamboo should be on that list also.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Knitter53 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can afford to buy good yarn from your local yarn shop (regardless of fiber content) its worth it. I hate to sound like such a yarn snob but you'll find you get what you pay for, as far as yarn is concerned. I've used all kinds but notice a huge difference in the feel and wear of using really nice yarn. Once you've experienced it, you'll know what I mean and become spoiled too :>) If your budget prohibits you from purchasing from your LYS, fortunately they've improved some of the less expensive yarns over the years that some discount stores carry. I guess I've just always felt that if I'm going to be knitting something special for myself or others, I plan to put a lot of time and care into it and I want to enjoy working with it (ie - great feel, no splitting, colorfast, good washing results even if handwashing, etc). So much of knitting involved simply enjoying the process itself which includes using the best supplies tools and supplies possible - no different than an artist using great brushes and paint, or a woodworker using the best tools and wood. Okay, I guess I am a yarn snob and proud of it :>) I can compare it to nice bedsheets vs. cheap sheets, or a really nice sweater vs. a cheaper sweater. Again, it'll work just fine but I would ask that you just visit your LYS and test it yourself to see what I mean . . . .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitter53 said:


> If you can afford to buy good yarn from your local yarn shop (regardless of fiber content) its worth it. I hate to sound like such a yarn snob but you'll find you get what you pay for, as far as yarn is concerned. I've used all kinds but notice a huge difference in the feel and wear of using really nice yarn. Once you've experienced it, you'll know what I mean and become spoiled too :>) If your budget prohibits you from purchasing from your LYS, fortunately they've improved some of the less expensive yarns over the years that some discount stores carry. I guess I've just always felt that if I'm going to be knitting something special for myself or others, I plan to put a lot of time and care into it and I want to enjoy working with it (ie - great feel, no splitting, colorfast, good washing results even if handwashing, etc). So much of knitting involved simply enjoying the process itself which includes using the best supplies tools and supplies possible - no different than an artist using great brushes and paint, or a woodworker using the best tools and wood. Okay, I guess I am a yarn snob and proud of it :>) I can compare it to nice bedsheets vs. cheap sheets, or a really nice sweater vs. a cheaper sweater. Again, it'll work just fine but I would ask that you just visit your LYS and test it yourself to see what I mean . . . .


I purchase as much if not more from my LYS but she is sensitive to our budget needs. She carry's all levels of prices on her yarns.. I got the merino/silk for less than $8.00 and its enough to finish my project.. she also carry's Lionbrand Yarns... that are affordable..


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


 I think some people (yarn snobs?) don't know the meaning of _ best _. Good quality is available in any fiber you want to use, whether animal, vegetable, or mineral. So use what you want, like, and can afford and let the naysayers talk to themselves. :XD: :!:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I let what I'm making dictate how much money I'm willing to spend on the yarn. I find for socks, I don't mind spending upwards of $20 for a skein. Depending on the yardage, I'll get a full pair of my "slouchy socks" out of one skein. 

For a shawl, I'll buy the best I can afford. If I'm going to be putting all that time and effort (not to mention the requisite hair-pulling) into something that will be beautiful (I hope), and that will show off my incredible knitting talents (again, I hope) I want the yarn to reflect that.

For afghans and other "around the house" projects, acrylic is okay. I'm working on a new afghan for my new recliner (which, alas, I'm discovering I don't like as much as I hoped I would, or as much as when I "test-sat" in it at the store) so maybe a new afghan will make it more comfortable--right!). I'm making this afghan from my "pre-KP stash," which will do fine for its purpose.

I also prefer to buy from my LYS, where I can get individual instruction, help, and/or suggestions when necessary. I also purchase on-line from WEBs, Knit-Picks, etc. I just bought my first hank of hand-dyed yarn from Knitivity on line. He has INCREDIBLE colors!! There are 430 yards in one of his hanks, which sells for around $24/hank. It's going to make a YOW-zuh pair of socks!!! 

So I guess, in the end, it boils down to what you're knitting/crocheting, and what you want your finished piece to reveal about you and your yarn choice.

p.s. I don't usually knit for others because A) they don't "want" what I knit; B) they can't "use" what I knit; C) they can buy it cheaper (cheaper than FREE??); and D) they usually want something "now" and can't "wait" for me to knit it. Or...all of the above.

Except for socks!! EVERYbody wants my knitted socks (actually they're sockit2me's and AmyKnits' socks, a testimonial for their tutorial), but the socks I'll make with the Knitivity yarn are going to be for me, me, ME!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The older I've gotten, the more wisdom I see in choosing the best yarn for each project and it's intended use. I agree with you completely in choosing acrylic yarns for people who may not know how to care for wool yarn items, and also for children's items and things that get washed a lot.
> 
> This is such a fantastic time to knit and/or crochet! The selection of yarns is mind boggling. But, I can't see using an expensive yarn of any kind (there are some expensive acrylics out there, by the way) if it won't be appreciated and enjoyed by the person getting the item. Even for myself, I choose easy care yarns because I don't like the idea of having to block something every time it is washed. It's not just wool yarn that needs special care....silk and bamboo should be on that list also.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and DITTO!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Having had the experience of knitting a lovely jumper for a baby shower in wool, and then being told it was felted before it was even worn, I now knit in acrylic for babies. I have used some acrylic yarns for myself, too, and for blankets for my grown grandkids. Colorway is most important for me, so if I find a yarn that looks nice and feels good, then I use it. Yarn snobs are boring.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

the expensive yarns are not always so good....I think personal preference and finances tend to dictate more than type of yarn. I always buy what I like the feel of.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with lower cost yarns. There are some great colours and blends. 
But yes, it is nice to choose something different once in a while, even if it is a bit more expensive. A treat can lift the spirits.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I think do whatever works for you and makes you happy! Horses for courses!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love wool, silk, linens etc. I have made things for my family only to find them wash it and ruin it. I am sad to say, but my family are wash and wear people. so i save the nice things for me.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love wool, silk, linens etc. I have made things for my family only to find them wash it and ruin it. I am sad to say, but my family are wash and wear people. so i save the nice things for me.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I learned with wool. I like the feel of it. I knit with acrylic, because I knit for others. One SIL is allergic to wool, so I don't use wool for his kids. DIL and DD work and have kids, they don't have time to care for wool, so I don't use wool for them. I use acrylic most. I am fond of Comfort yarn from my LYS.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. *Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best.* What do you think?


I wish I had those peoples' disposable income! I love to knit, and I knit for my own enjoyment. The things I knit are usually gifts, so I am glad the recipients don't have this sentiment. But if I listened to people who said it's not worth knitting unless you use the most expensive of yarns, I wouldn't knit at all. I couldn't afford to. I will continue to knit, with my inferior yarn, and continue to please myself and those who appreciate the time, skill, and love that goes into every item I make. Can't put a price tag on that!

Besides, knitting is relaxing, prevents me from becoming an axe-murderer LOL


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Agree with use what you like. There are so many varieties of yarn try them all!


----------



## mertonlass (Aug 24, 2013)

I totally agree with JoyceinNC. It's easy to east to turn your nose up at things made in cheaper yarns, especially with so many lovely yarns around. But in the end it depends on the individual item and the person it's for. Also as long as the knitter has joy in the yarn and process that's what matters. Not everyone can afford the more expensive yarns all the time but with their skills can produce something beautiful'


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Would I love to knit with some of the wonderfully soft pricier yarns? Absolutely! Do I? Seldom. But I do love the projects I make with the "regular" yarns more easily available to most of us. Go with what your heart dictates and you won't go wrong.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Everyone has it covered here. Think there are different yarns for different uses. If you gift always include the ball or skein label and usually note extra instructions on the back. But then the spouse, friend or significant other can be unknowing and damage them or have allergies. Good quality blends are probably the best decent compromise and can keep things affordable for most. Often you can find on sale a few balls of very fine alpaca or such that can just be knit in along with the basic.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I knit with whatever fits the purpose. I just splurged on some beautiful hand dyed yarns which I will use foe myself. When knitting for family and friends Zi use something easy to care for as I know it will wind upn the washing machine


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have used yarn from $2.00 to $46.00 per skein and have loved working with all price points. I choose the yarn based on the pattern, the recipient, and end use of what I am going to make. Yarn for an everyday pillow for the couch in the family room will be different in many ways, including price, from yarn for a beaded shawl for my sister.

I think tailoring the yarn to the project with budget in mind is the way to go. I am fortunate that my needs are met and I really don't spend a lot of money eating out or going out for other entertainment. My SO has cancer and COPD so we stay home a lot. My entertainment is knitting and crocheting, and my stash will keep me entertained for a long, long, time. (Especially since I keep adding to it--got an order on the way from Deramore's--YEAH!!!)

Karen


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Yesterday I went to hobby lobby to buy some cheaper sock yarn for the sock knitting class I am about to take. To my dismay, it cost me more for the 2 skeins of red heart than it would have to buy 1 skein of cascade heritage because of the yardage on skeins. So 'cheaper' is not always cheaper


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I found Knitpicks' BABY ALPACA and ALOFT the best yarns so far.

The projects with these yarns are well appreciated.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. You helped me feel good about what I make. It is a joy to give homemade items to people you care about.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I totally agree with Ronie. I knitted a scarf and hat for my daughter. The yarn cost was approx. $70.00. She washed them and they felted. So much for knitting with wool and expensive yarns. It's your project, do what you like.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


I use a LOT of acrylic. If I give a gift, it's acrylic. IF it's not 100% acrylic, it's a blend that is machine washable and dry. Lots of folks I know do not like wool. I have spent more than a few $$ on acrylic. It's not always cheap. It's just not wool. I will also use blends, cotton and acrylic, or wool and acrylic.

What prompts me to stick to acrylic is this: Years ago my husband had a sweater he LOVED. It was wool. I would take it to the dry cleaners. The tag said dry clean only. Well, one day, his idiot sister told him to tell me it could be washed. I tried to talk to him out of it, but, he put her on a pedestal back then, and not to get into in-laws, but, she still acts like I can't walk and chew gum. Anyway, he washed the sweater. It was too small for ME when it was done, and I am only 5'2" and 113 lbs. I was smaller then.

So, I learned. I rarely knit with wool, and I never listen to my husband's sister.
:idea:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Color....it's all about the color, not the price..........IMHO


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

What do you consider "cheap"--just finished a project with price tag that read "Woolworths 59cents" LOL


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I use only acrylic yarn for my baby items as its easy care for a new mother.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

you can use washable wool I buy mine from knitpics, and I don't find it that expensive


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I've known some "yarn snobs," who insist on using only what they consider the best -- it doesn't necessarily make their projects any nicer just because they use "good stuff." The knitter/crocheter who makes the project with love uses the "good" stuff -- the love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like to go with the best I can afford- but pick up a lot at end of season 'throw outs' at my local Emporium. I had some beautiful bamboo silk mix gifted, beautiful to wear- but it was tricky to knit because it was so slippery. The daughter can't wear wool so I go for the other natural fibres by preference. When the GK's were tiny I went with bamboo mixes- found one with merino in it that caused no problems, but I also have the assurance that my daughter hand washes wools. Not all busy Mums will take that care.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have made things with inexpensive acrylics and with expensive specialty yarns. The more expensive yarns are more difficult to maintain and care for. I like the feel of blends vs 100% acrylic. I feel that even less expensive blends wear better than 100% acrylic. However, I must say that I get just as many compliments for the garments made with acrylic as I do with moderately priced and what I consider expensive (over $15 a skein/hank) yarns. I believe it's the finished project and how you care for it once done that makes the difference, and not how much you spend on yarn.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I tend to be a bit of a yarn snob - when I knit for myself, I prefer to use alpaca, wool, angora, silk. I try to buy on sale or when I have a coupon, because yarns can get expensive. Now, if I were to make something for my little one, an acrylic would be fine, since I know she will have it covered in breakfast, lunch and dinner. Price of yarn doesn't dictate how your project will turn out. A skilled knitter can make a project knit with any yarn great, and some kinds of yarn are better for certain projects than others. You should use whatever you like and can afford, and don't listen to anyone who says one yarn is better than another. That is just a personal opinion. Knit on!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

It depends upon for whom you are knitting. If you're knitting for babies, go with acrylic. It can be machine washed and dried, comes in all colors and there are some very nice acrylics available these days. Do not use yarn which must be hand washed and laid flat to dry. Mamas would love nothing more to lay flat but haven't had a chance to lay flat since baby arrived.

If you are knitting for children, acrylic is still the way to go, for all the above reasons PLUS it is practically indestructible. This is particularly important if the child in question happens to be of the male persuasion.


Teenagers and young adults? Same thing. If the teenager or young adult is male you can be sure that whatever you knit for him will be washed with lights/darks together in very hot water and dried on HOT along with towels, sheets, underwear, sweaty sox, sneakers and the rags with which he washed the car.

Keep in mind that there are purists out there who will argue that acrylics are cheap, nasty, a fire hazard, bad for the environment and many other reasons, most of which I have forgotten. Until those people, well intentioned though they may be, can come up with another fiber that can do the things and take the beating that acrylics do, I'll stick with acrylics.


You may occasionally run across a female teenager or young adult who truly does understand how to care for fine yarn. She is invariably from the home of a knitter of fine yarns. If, after full disclosure of what you are knitting, how expensive the yarn is and how much of your valuable time and talent you are investing in the item, the fact that you are only willing to do this because you love her more than life itself and that if she screws this up you will break her head, go ahead, use that expensive yarn. You will find pure bliss in every stitch. 

But don't say I didn't warn you.

Finally, when knitting for any adults, take into consideration the individual for whom you are knitting and who will be caring for the garment/blanket/afghan. If it is someone you dearly love and know that you are dearly loved and truly cherished, go ahead and use that gorgeous yarn. It will flow like honey through your fingertips and you will be transported to heaven's lofty spires as you create this thing of beauty.

If you're really not quite sure, use acrylic and if it's for someone like, say, your ex-mother in law? Go ahead, knit her a dish cloth.

Because a gift made by hand is a gift from the heart.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There is such a thing as being a yarn snob. The most expensive yarn is not always the optimum for the project or the intended recipient. 

The people who have advised to use what you enjoy using are absolutely correct. There are some lovely soft acrylics that are easy on the hands and perfect for baby items and people who need to use public laundry facilities. 

Personally, I like sock yarn that is 3 parts wool to 1 part nylon or acrylic; this can run from about $5 a ball to $30. I shop carefully to choose colors I like at a price that makes sense to me. I watch for sales or use 40% off coupons. Realize that I am retired on a limited fixed income, so you know what that means.

When people scorn the yarn you use, just smile and tell them you appreciate their concern and if they want to provide you with the yarn they prefer, that would be lovely. That should shut them up - or score you some luxury yarn to play with for yourself.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I really like your response. It is so thoughtful and nicely worded.
> 
> I totally agree with you.


I love the hat in your Avatar! Is pattern available?


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> It depends upon for whom you are knitting. If you're knitting for babies, go with acrylic. It can be machine washed and dried, comes in all colors and there are some very nice acrylics available these days. Do not use yarn which must be hand washed and laid flat to dry. Mamas would love nothing more to lay flat but haven't had a chance to lay flat since baby arrived.


:-D The last few months before my little one came, I slept sitting as upright as possible, because every time I tried to lay flat, my arms went numb!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


Superwash wool does not require a whole lot of extra care....and is a lot warmer, often softer, and breaths nicely.
Jane


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's really weird that we even have to ask this question. If we are spending our time making things for family, friends or charity why should we have to question what yarn we are using. Use whatever you want to use or what you think is appropriate for your project.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


I think it's ridiculous to say it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. The "best" is different for every situation. Plus, I would knit with twine if there were nothing else available! Knitting is therapeutic in so many ways. I choose natural fibers most of the time because I feel they are much nicer to work with. I love wool and alpaca. They can be more expensive, but there are online sites, such as Elann, that sell fine yarn for great prices - many times for less than some acrylics. Most of my friends already know how to care for fine fabrics. If at all possible, I choose soft wool for baby items. It IS safer than acrylic, it wicks moisture away from baby, is warmer (we're in Maine), and (for me) gives much more pleasure in knitting. If Mom or Dad doesn't want wool, I will find a project to do in fine cotton. I just knit a shawl for me in I Love This Yarn acrylic, and it is fabulous looking and feeling! The only downside is the lack of warmth compared to wool.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I knit with whatever I choose, too. I do have a saying hanging in my woodwork shop though that says====
"Using cheap tools is like stopping the clock to save time"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> I knit with whatever I choose, too. I do have a saying hanging in my woodwork shop though that says====
> "Using cheap tools is like stopping the clock to save time"


the 'shoddy work man always blames his tools' is a saying that really gets me- from one woodworker to another!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Knitter53 said:


> If you can afford to buy good yarn from your local yarn shop (regardless of fiber content) its worth it. I hate to sound like such a yarn snob but you'll find you get what you pay for, as far as yarn is concerned. I've used all kinds but notice a huge difference in the feel and wear of using really nice yarn. Once you've experienced it, you'll know what I mean and become spoiled too :>) If your budget prohibits you from purchasing from your LYS, fortunately they've improved some of the less expensive yarns over the years that some discount stores carry. I guess I've just always felt that if I'm going to be knitting something special for myself or others, I plan to put a lot of time and care into it and I want to enjoy working with it (ie - great feel, no splitting, colorfast, good washing results even if handwashing, etc). So much of knitting involved simply enjoying the process itself which includes using the best supplies tools and supplies possible - no different than an artist using great brushes and paint, or a woodworker using the best tools and wood. Okay, I guess I am a yarn snob and proud of it :>) I can compare it to nice bedsheets vs. cheap sheets, or a really nice sweater vs. a cheaper sweater. Again, it'll work just fine but I would ask that you just visit your LYS and test it yourself to see what I mean . . . .


Some of us don't have a LYS.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Someone asked me to knit some squares for a raffle afghan and she gave me the yarn. It was wool and I thought I died and went to Heaven! 

So then? - I knit for charity with acrylics! 
(Aren't the colors wonderful?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Some of us don't have a LYS.


too true! I live in an LYS desert- I have to catch 4 buses to get to one!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I prefer to knit with better yarns because they stay nice longer. Cheap yarns tend to pill and I get so distressed knitting a lovely intarsia sweater, then spending the next 2 years clipping pills off til I toss the sweater. I knitted a sweater for my then 5-year-old daughter using Phildar ('way back when I could barely afford it) and she wore it until she outgrew it - about 3 years - and then a friend's daughter wore it for another 2 and it still looks brand new.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to use "only the best" but why would I knit a child's sweater with only the best when they could leave on the school yard? Why would I use only the best for a working mother of 4 who also works and does not have time to hand wash sweaters or other wool items? Obviously people who "use only the best" do not have small grandchildren and don't work. If I am knitting an heirloom piece then yes I will "use the best" but if its something that the kids will use daily I will use acrylic and believe me there are some acrylics out there better the others so in the end I "use only the best"


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a top down cardigan that I knit years ago using Red Heart Supersaver. It pilled badly in time but I finally used a sweater shaver on it and it looks as good as new. I had just learned to knit and didn't even know there was such a variety of yarn available. There might not have been as the only yarn available to me at the time was at WalMart.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I started knitting over forty years ago and yarn then was no where near today's prices. Over the years I have seen the prices increase just like everything else. I have been given various yarns from people who stopped knitting or crocheting. My prefernce is cotton for dishcloths, pound of love for babies and other soft baby yarns, sport yarn for booties and acrylic for various other projects. I also like simply soft by Caron. I also substitute yarns when I think they will work.It is just a matter of choice and income on what you spend on yarn for your projects. Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I think there is a place and pattern for all types of yarn. For people who can't/won't care for natural fibers, then acrylic is certainly the way to go. Some people will be yarn snobs and, if that is their choice, then they are certainly allowed to be. Some people can't see the sense in spending $20 for a skein of yarn, and that is their choice, too. Life's too short to become part of the "yarn police". Enjoy your knitting and use whatever calls to you!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


It really depends on what you can afford. Some people are "yarn snobs" and scorn acrylic. The prayer shawl ministry at my church uses the cheaper yarns because the cost would be staggering otherwise.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


Ignore them. They're a bunch of yarn snobs. You knit with whatever you want and whatever you can afford.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The older I've gotten, the more wisdom I see in choosing the best yarn for each project and it's intended use. I agree with you completely in choosing acrylic yarns for people who may not know how to care for wool yarn items, and also for children's items and things that get washed a lot.
> 
> This is such a fantastic time to knit and/or crochet! The selection of yarns is mind boggling. But, I can't see using an expensive yarn of any kind (there are some expensive acrylics out there, by the way) if it won't be appreciated and enjoyed by the person getting the item. Even for myself, I choose easy care yarns because I don't like the idea of having to block something every time it is washed. It's not just wool yarn that needs special care....silk and bamboo should be on that list also.
> 
> ...


Great response!! 
I would love to be able to knit all the time with "the best" yarns but it is not always practical and rarely fits my budget.
It is easy today to find inexpensive yarn that I enjoy knitting with. 
For me, its the process of knitting I enjoy most. I can be just as happy knitting with acrylic as I am with a high end yarn.


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

Use what you like, what fits your budget, and what's appropriate for the project. You are right to consider the person getting the item - what they would like and how they are able to care for it. There is nothing wrong with using acrylics. There are many beautiful yarns available in both acrylics and natural fibers and mixes in all price ranges. It is YOUR choice and don't let anybody put you down for that.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


I think it's poppycock. The most expensive yarn in the world would not be suitable in a number of situations/uses, and the cheapest, rattiest yarn would not be appropriate in several other applications. I wish folks could get over their yarn snobbishness and look at the practicality/purpose of the project. It should be about "common" sense, not price.....


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Those who knit for others and create beautiful items can use what they can enjoy and afford. I love the look of many wools and blends but am so allergic that I cannot touch it. I have even tried to knit wool with gloves but in Florida that's a bit cumbersome and warm. There are beautiful colors and soft yarns in cotton, bamboo, acrylic and viscose. Everyone has a different take on this subject and you simply have to look at the purpose of the item, your preference, and your budget.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with most people however you shopuld use the best that you can afford.



cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I use the yarn that I can afford.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I knit with what I can afford. Would love to be able to knit with more expensive yarns but just can't. For me $7.00 for a skein is expensive.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I knit mostly with synthetics because they are easier to care for and a lot easier on my pensioners pocket. I also find that the synthetics have a better feel, softer less itchy than wool and are also lighter in weight hence more yardage to the ball. The only thing that I think wool wins on is insulation, garments made of pure wool are a lot better at keeping out the cold. But with central heating at home and almost every where else, a car in stead of having to stand on freezing bust stops and two active dogs that make sure I walk briskly enough to work up a sweat when we go 'walkies' I don't need that sort of insulation nor do the people I knit for. The only time I use wool is if some one asks me to knit with it for them, then they can pay the ridiculous ammount real wool fetches these days.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

kyterp :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


I say, knit with what you want and ignore the naysayers.. I produce lovely items out of acrylic yarns so that's what I knit with. Besides, a lot of my yarn comes from thrift and salvage stores so acrylic is what you find in those stores.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> kyterp :thumbup: :thumbup:


query????????


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

It doesn't make sense to me to spend more on yarn to make something than I would pay for it ready-made.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Bleeshea said:


> I think you can and should use whatever yarn works for the project and person you are making it for.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I use mostly Red Heart Acrylic yarn. I do a lot for charity.
Even when I make something for someone, they are not willing to pay the price for the Red Heart yarn and they want more expensive.
I would not be able to crochet as much as I do if I limited myself to more expensive yarn.
Maybe one item a year if I used the more expensive yarn.
So, I'm all for the cheaper acrylic.
Red Heart and Caron and some others are very good and wash well.
I cannot stand wool next to my skin. I never buy anything with wool in it.
I have had wool shirts and either thrown them away or given them away.
The acrylics have some of the nicest colors too.
Dick


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

not worth knitting if you don't use the best? Tell them to give over..... is it not worth writing poetry if you only have a bit of wrapping paper and the stub of a pencil? Is it not worth painting or drawing if you only have a piece of chalk and a rock?

Go with what it needed for purpose and what is within your means, always. I carefully source the cheapest of the posh stuff I can for myself, use any old odds and ends for other stuff, and shhhhh, acrylic too.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've noticed that attitude in 'older' knitters. My age group to be specific. We used acrylic when it first came out. It was really crappy yarn, stiff, unyielding rope. The new acrylics are all very nice, as long as you don't buy just the cheapest stuff you can find. Just use what you like and are comfortable with. If they don't like it, don't give them anything. Keep knitting.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned to knit 61 years ago when I was a kid and I learned on Red Heart yarn. Back then wool's were pretty scratchy. I feel that yarn should be used according to what you are knitting and for whatever use it is for. I have a slipper pattern that works best if I use Red Heart yarn for. It gives the slippers more body and they last about a year with constant wear. 

I like Merino wool for socks because it is so soft and Merino works well for sweaters too. For afghans, I use acrylic yarn and also some sweaters because it wears so well and can be washed. I have seen afghans still being used after 30 years and they still look good. 

Knit Picks has beautiful yarns at a pretty reasonable price and I also shop at our local very helpful quilt and yarn shop. 
I have been on KP for a long time now and there have been several discussions on here about choice of yarns and they have ended up in some pretty good disagreements and become very insulting. So far it is better this time.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The older I've gotten, the more wisdom I see in choosing the best yarn for each project and it's intended use. I agree with you completely in choosing acrylic yarns for people who may not know how to care for wool yarn items, and also for children's items and things that get washed a lot.
> 
> This is such a fantastic time to knit and/or crochet! The selection of yarns is mind boggling. But, I can't see using an expensive yarn of any kind (there are some expensive acrylics out there, by the way) if it won't be appreciated and enjoyed by the person getting the item. Even for myself, I choose easy care yarns because I don't like the idea of having to block something every time it is washed. It's not just wool yarn that needs special care....silk and bamboo should be on that list also.
> 
> ...


I was checking out a brand new LYS I found out about here on KP and fell in love with a modified Summerflies shawl that the owner had knitted up as a sample. I said I wanted to make the exact shawl in the same yarn. Long story short, I spent more on the one skein of absolutely yummy Blue Heron yarn than I have ever spent on a skein of yarn in over 50 years of knitting - $48. You're so right to suggest that we treat ourselves once and a while. I feel great about this project and can't wait to get it on my needles. I'm about to finish my Afternoon Tea shawl and will start my new one in a few days. I think it will be the first time I post a picture.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

yanagi said:


> I've noticed that attitude in 'older' knitters. My age group to be specific. We used acrylic when it first came out. It was really crappy yarn, stiff, unyielding rope. The new acrylics are all very nice, as long as you don't buy just the cheapest stuff you can find. Just use what you like and are comfortable with. If they don't like it, don't give them anything. Keep knitting.


I've noticed that attitude in knitters of all ages; sometimes the younger they are, the more adamant they are about using only the very "best" (priciest) yarns. Perhaps it's because they're still working. As for the older generations, it may be that they have extra money due to empty nests. I'm in the latter category and do occasionally buy pricier yarns, but those are only for folks who appreciate the extra care they need. Most of my friends/relatives prefer acrylic or blends for ease of care.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> There are some very nice acrylics, they cost a little more than the cheap, rough, scratchy ones but are worth it. Life is too short to use cheap yarn! And my time is too valuable.


My daughter and I are with you on this subject. That is exactly what my daughter once said... " My time is too valuable to waste on cheap yarns." We seldom use acrylic yarns, and if we do... they are the nicer brands. Thanks for your post.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

yotbum said:


> I was checking out a brand new LYS I found out about here on KP and fell in love with a modified Summerflies shawl that the owner had knitted up as a sample. I said I wanted to make the exact shawl in the same yarn. Long story short, I spent more on the one skein of absolutely yummy Blue Heron yarn than I have ever spent on a skein of yarn in over 50 years of knitting - $48. You're so right to suggest that we treat ourselves once and a while. I feel great about this project and can't wait to get it on my needles. I'm about to finish my Afternoon Tea shawl and will start my new one in a few days. I think it will be the first time I post a picture.


$48 is a lot of money for most. However, many people spend way more than that to try to get the kind of feeling you have and will continue to have as you anticipate knitting your shawl, actually are knitting it, and have finished knitting it. AND, you get to have (or gift) a beautiful piece of clothing that will last and give pleasure for many years to come. If it's possible for one to come up with the $48, it is money very well spent, in my opinion.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I've noticed that attitude in knitters of all ages; sometimes the younger they are, the more adamant they are about using only the very "best" (priciest) yarns. Perhaps it's because they're still working. As for the older generations, it may be that they have extra money due to empty nests. I'm in the latter category and do occasionally buy pricier yarns, but those are only for folks who appreciate the extra care they need. Most of my friends/relatives prefer acrylic or blends for ease of care.


Well, I'm 75, and live on social security and my daughter is 55, was laid off ... company is seriously downsizing. We don't like acrylic yarn... we Love and use the best yarns that we can afford. I seriously budget to afford the yarns of my choice. I hunt for the best prices and best shipping or free shipping.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Well, I'm 75, and live on social security and my daughter is 55, was laid off ... company is seriously downsizing. We don't like acrylic yarn... we Love and use the best yarns that we can afford. I seriously budget to afford the yarns of my choice. I hunt for the best prices and best shipping or free shipping.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

aprilknits said:


> $48 is a lot of money for most. However, many people spend way more than that to try to get the kind of feeling you have and will continue to have as you anticipate knitting your shawl, actually are knitting it, and have finished knitting it. AND, you get to have (or gift) a beautiful piece of clothing that will last and give pleasure for many years to come. If it's possible for one to come up with the $48, it is money very well spent, in my opinion.


I agree. My niece and I recently bought yarn for me to knit her a Jane Austen-ish shawl... lovely pattern. Cost of yarn approx... $70. But, it's going to be a beauty that she will use when we go to the opera or she's out on the town with her husband. These knit's are priceless, in my opinion. Made to order and will last for a long time. She know how to care for my knits, as do all recipients of my knitted gifts ... I've been knitting for her and her daughters for several years now... and they still have and use those items.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

aprilknits said:


> $48 is a lot of money for most. However, many people spend way more than that to try to get the kind of feeling you have and will continue to have as you anticipate knitting your shawl, actually are knitting it, and have finished knitting it. AND, you get to have (or gift) a beautiful piece of clothing that will last and give pleasure for many years to come. If it's possible for one to come up with the $48, it is money very well spent, in my opinion.


The best part is that the shawl is for ME. I can wrap myself in that luxury for a good long time.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

yotbum said:


> The best part is that the shawl is for ME. I can wrap myself in that luxury for a good long time.


Good for you. ^5!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Palenque, Love your high 5. Never seen it before, ^5 back atcha. Learn something every day.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

OOps.


----------



## Triskit (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of us don't have the budget for expensive yarns, but can still produce beautiful work with inexpensive yarns. I use what is available, scraps, donations, etc. and try to match what I'm making to the type/quantity of yarn available for my project. 

If someone asks me to make something for them out of yarn I can't afford, there is no shame in asking them to buy the yarn up front. 

I have also found, as many here have mentioned, that many people either do not know how to care for wool or don't want to bother with hand washing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> I knit with what I can afford. Would love to be able to knit with more expensive yarns but just can't. For me $7.00 for a skein is expensive.


And, that's exactly what you should do. Buy what you can afford, and just keep on knitting. Your enjoyment is what is important. Those that can afford or budget, as I do, to buy "expensive" yarn are welcomed to so, as well. We do what we can do. The important thing is to keep on knitting.

We all have different reasons why we use OR do not use, or buy OR do not buy a particular type of yarn... those differences should not cause a drift between us. We are knitters.... knitters are some of the nicest people in the world, I've been told. Let's keep it that way, and support each other as best we can.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Most of the time I use an acrylic yarn for a project, fora more recent prject like a hotpad , I used a cotton yarn that the pattern called for. It's up to you. I also try to get in on a good yarn sale that the fabric store may be having; in doing that I save money on my yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

yotbum said:


> Palenque, Love your high 5. Never seen it before, ^5 back atcha. Learn something every day.


LOL... It's funny what has remained with us since the early days of PC "language".

LOL has remained but since we now have emoticons... the "high five" has gone astray... But, I still use it and hope folks that get it... "get it". Hahaha! I'm a bad girl. Have a great day!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I love wool yarn but only knit with it when I know it will be cared for by the receiver. All the other times I use the acrylics - I have great grand kids and their moms work - which means the garments need to be wash and wear for the kids. Also knit for charity and these need to be easy care. I like knitting with both types of yarn -just depends on who it is for.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

Generally, the "best" yarn for a project depends on the project. 

If I'm making a shawl, then it will generally be a thicker English angora yarn to make a totally over the top shawl. Spun woolen instead of worsted, too. The thicker weight (usually sport weight to almost DK) gives it a drape and feel that is just insanely soft. If I'm making socks, then a much thinner yarn of probably Dorsett or Clun Forest sheep's wool since they are durable and "springy". For a sweater, either a thicker version of the sock yarn or Merino wool if the sweater doesn't need as much "cling". For dish cloths and items that don't need any "cling" then cotton is good. For rugs, a really thick Clun Forest yarn makes a deliciously "squishy" feeling rugs. Scarves are great in alpaca or Romney sheep's wool. Or angora, too, of course.

For me, these yarns basically only cost the time to make them since they start out as fibers. Fiber content can be chosen to match the project and blended if that's best. Yarn thickness can be spun to any size. The bunnies live in the back yard so angora fiber is inexpensive once the rabbits are bought. The cotton grows in the yard, too. The Merino fleeces are a bit pricey, I get them from a local shepard for about $20 - $60 per fleece. But one fleece will make a LOT of yarn. The other breeds of sheep's fleeces are given to me since the folks just keep the sheep as lawn mowers. It takes about forty five minutes to spin up an ounce of rug yarn. It takes about four to six hours to spin an ounce of lace weight yarn. Other than the time, there isn't a lot of cost to the yarn. So, if you want really inexpensive yarn, learn to spin and locally source your fibers or produce your own fibers. I started spinning because I wanted angora yarn and couldn't afford the price, but now I have lots of angora yarn to play with. A spinning wheel is much faster than a spindle, but it is more expensive. Although, once you buy it, you won't need another one and if it is bought used it can be resold for about the same price later. 

I'm always amazed when folks lump "wool" all into one category. It's kinda like saying all dresses or all cars are the same. I'm also suspecting there is some sort of chemical additive to the wool that everyone is allergic to instead of the wool itself, but I don't know anything about that for certain.

However, if you are using "wool" and want to gift it to someone who will wash it, then knit it a lot larger than you want the finished item and felt it (on purpose) in the washer. It makes a really lovely end product.

I'm not really a yarn snob, but I can't afford acrylic, it's so much more expensive when you have to buy already made yarn.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been using cheap brands of yarn for years. Expensive brands of yarn are not in my budget. Not unless I can buy them at the Salvation Army. Which I have very cheap. I have not had any problems with the things that I made with the cheap yarn.


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

I like knitting with all types of yarns...really what fits the pattern or item I am making. Right now I am working on my wish list of new yarn types that I have not used before. Sort of a bucket list thing. Top of the list right now is Quivut! I am lucky that I have great family that love to have my knit or crochet items.
Knit on folks!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

If I knit with wool it is usually a blend of some kind and washable. I love wool but for some it is itchy to their skin, etc. My mother made a granny afghan for my sister in wool (beautiful) and she didn't even think of what it was made of, washed and shrunk it almost to a doll blanket. I was sick about it! Young people nowadays (that I have found) wouldn't take time to hand wash things.
I've made afghans (probably 50 or more) for kids, grandkids, with acrylic and never had a problem. They've had them for years.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Ditto!


I agree totally.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Spinning is great if you can master it. I couldn't - gave up and sold the Ashford traditional wheel. I do play with the spindle on occasion but produce nothing worthy of knitting. Then bought another brand of wheel - Louet this time - same thing with the learning curve although it is much easier to use. So stressful and not fun. That one is going up on the for sale block soon I do believe. So that is my experience with spinning - still have a few bags of wool sitting around and of course alpaca too.


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the really nice, expensive yarns, but I will adjust according to my budget and the recipient. For instance, I love working with silk, but I have a friend who can't stand the feel of it, so I steer clear of it when knitting for her. I have another friend who loves anything vintage looking and lacey, but she has multiple kids and pets. I've knit one or two things for her from some nice blends, but for things that might be left in public areas and therefore take abuse are knit from resilient, washable blends. 

Also, I don't knit with yarn I won't enjoy working with. If it's scratchy or unpleasant I am unlikely to pick the project up and work on it, and I will have the guilt of having spent good money on something that is gathering dust. It's worth it to find the right yarn for the project, the recipient, and yourself.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

As for the acrylic not being in your budget, I get ads from both fabric stores where I live, & if one of them is having a good sale on the acrylic yarn I will purchase what I need for the project I am going to make. The fabric stores also provide coupons with their ads for 40 - 50% off any one non sale item; if the yarn is not on sale & I need it I will use one of those coupons to save money.


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

How odd this topic is one I was contemplating earlier tonight - whilst knitting tonight's little projects (tree mice) I used an acrylic yarn for one then used an expensive type yarn for the second - I felt the difference straight away and the more expensive yarn was way more enjoyable to knit with. 

I'm a real cheap-skate. Lots of people donate their unwanted yarns to me so very rarely do I ever have to buy any - but I must say i prefer more expensive to cheap yarn for pleasure knitting.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think 'the best' is in the eye and touch of the beholder.
There are many less expensive washable wool and wool blend yarns by very good companies. One no longer has to depend on the local craft store, for reasonable priced yarns, or an expensive yarn shop for the 'best'. Where I would love to patronize my local yarn shops every time I wanted yarn, I just do not have the income. But I do have a love for handspun, hand dyed, wool, and other so called expensive yarns. The great thing is we now have the internet that gives us so many options that it is hardly just a choice between expensive and cheap. Now if you look you can find that great expensive fiber for a price one can afford. As far as expensive verses inexpensive? Well, if you mean acrylic, even acrylic has a place in my knitting. It absolutely the best for family room afghans, pet pillows, baby clothes and much more. You can't beat how it wears and how easy it is to care for. In the real world I don't think it is fair to try and compare them. I mean it kind of is like 'apples and oranges'.  :lol:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Everybody is different and that is what makes this such a wonderful world.
I know people that if they knit something, they will keep it for themselves.
They aren't going to put all that work into something and then give it away.
I know a kid that made a puzzle and put glue on it and hung it on the wall.
Never made another one.
When I was a kid, we made puzzles all the time.
The cat or dog would get a piece and it would get chewed or lost under the piano.
When we went to make jigsaw puzzles again, we would have a note inside the top of the box. 1 piece missing, 5 pieces missing, etc.
We would chose which one we would want to make and sometimes the choice came down to how many pieces were missing.
Dick


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

janenedrow53 said:


> As for the acrylic not being in your budget, I get ads from both fabric stores where I live, & if one of them is having a good sale on the acrylic yarn I will purchase what I need for the project I am going to make. The fabric stores also provide coupons with their ads for 40 - 50% off any one non sale item; if the yarn is not on sale & I need it I will use one of those coupons to save money.


depends on where you live- the average LYS here or the one big Emporium, don't do anything remotely similar.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear someone has access to angora and cotton in her yard, and fleece available cheaply or free. Unfortunately none of this happens in English cities. Wish I lived in Hawaii! Then again, who doesn't.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a favourite knitting shop, unfortunately it is in Victoria, so only get there twice a year to load up! it's the Bee Hive on Douglas Street. I don't know any shop here in surrey bc to compare. of course we have michaels, but they do not compare in quality. if anyone knows of a good yarn shop in Vancouver area, please let me know. thanks...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


Just ignore them and use what is appropriate for the project and the recipient. There are some beautiful acrylics out there today. If you decide to make someone a gift out of wool, just use Superwash and it will be fine in a warm or cool wash and a gentle dry. I do this with my Superwash wool socks and they get softer and softer. So--please yourself. The Project Police have no jurisdiction at your house. :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Unless you knit or crochet , how many people actually know or care what the fiber is, let alone care for it properly. For charity I use acrylics, outdoors charity , washable wool( we have vets that live in the woods) the rest is picked by project, marketability , personal preference and sometimes by color! Some colors just beg to come to my stash! A great deal of the time it is price. Grew up poor and waste nil, ever, unless DH does not eat leftovers when I am gone! I am frugal to the point of cheap I have been told, but no one has turned down a scarf, hat or mitts yet! I have frogged and repurposed many items for mitts for homeless and they do not ask if I got the yarn at my LYS! I do not think anyone is a yarn snob , just selective to their own tastes and pocket book! And if the bridge back east can be knit over, think of how many hats and mitts could be done! There is a Million Pillowcases project for sewers, maybe we should do a Million hats and mitts one!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Niele da Kine said:


> Generally, the "best" yarn for a project depends on the project.
> 
> If I'm making a shawl, then it will generally be a thicker English angora yarn to make a totally over the top shawl. Spun woolen instead of worsted, too. The thicker weight (usually sport weight to almost DK) gives it a drape and feel that is just insanely soft. If I'm making socks, then a much thinner yarn of probably Dorsett or Clun Forest sheep's wool since they are durable and "springy". For a sweater, either a thicker version of the sock yarn or Merino wool if the sweater doesn't need as much "cling". For dish cloths and items that don't need any "cling" then cotton is good. For rugs, a really thick Clun Forest yarn makes a deliciously "squishy" feeling rugs. Scarves are great in alpaca or Romney sheep's wool. Or angora, too, of course.
> 
> ...


This laugh is on me- I never dreamed angora and other warm wool yarns would be useful in Hawaii!!!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

You decide what you want to use. If I only had wool to use, I couldn't knit or crochet...I am allergic....


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

It depends on your budget of course, but when you're able to use more expensive yarn, I do so for "special" items. If there are things that will get "everyday" use, I'll used acrylic... if I'm making something I hope to be an "heirloom" I'll use more expensive yarn.

However, I often just pick based on how I think it will feel tactically and color and/or how that stitch patterns will look with that particular yarn. (_Will the stitch design stand out, or will it be more "fuzzy"._)


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

cherluc said:


> I love to knit and crochet. I use mostly acrylic for my projects because I find most people have a problem caring for wool. They do not know how to wash and care for it or care to take the time. Some knitters I know tell me it's not worth knitting if you don't use the best. What do you think?


Well....let "those people" knit with the best as they wish! My family are appreciative for whatever I knit or crochet for them which is mostly acrylic blends, and some superwash wool some acrylic mixes. I also use cotton yarns. I have family members who prefer wool if it is something I am able to work with. Other members are very busy and love their hand made gifts in acrylic or cottons so they are easily washed & dried. I am a prolific knitter & crocheter....and I could never afford to spend $100 on wool to make one present! My family usually gifts me money so I can buy yarns and supplies. My family usually wears their hand made gifts until they're worn out and in some cases literally thread bare and will ask me to mend then holes, or add on to sleeve and waist lengths. Or even to make them another one just like the one worn out.

So, as far as using "the best to make your projects worthwhile to knit"....if the recipient doesn't wear or use it when the gift is given, and just left in a box.....to me that would the most "UNWORTHWHILE KNITTING"!!
Sorry...that one just ruffled my feathers a tad!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> Well....let "those people" knit with the best as they wish! My family are appreciative for whatever I knit or crochet for them which is mostly acrylic blends, and some superwash wool some acrylic mixes. I also use cotton yarns. I have family members who prefer wool if it is something I am able to work with. Other members are very busy and love their hand made gifts in acrylic or cottons so they are easily washed & dried. I am a prolific knitter & crocheter....and I could never afford to spend $100 on wool to make one present! My family usually gifts me money so I can buy yarns and supplies. My family usually wears their hand made gifts until they're worn out and in some cases literally thread bare and will ask me to mend then holes, or add on to sleeve and waist lengths. Or even to make them another one just like the one worn out.
> 
> So, as far as using "the best to make your projects worthwhile to knit"....if the recipient doesn't wear or use it when the gift is given, and just left in a box.....to me that would the most "UNWORTHWHILE KNITTING"!!
> Sorry...that one just ruffled my feathers a tad!!


You have every right to think as you do, and... so do I.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I personally knit with what ever I feel like.. I just finished a beautiful scarf I did in SuperSaver and then I washed and partially dried it, blocked it out and steamed it and it is as soft and beautiful as if I spent 3x the amount of money on the yarn.. it took 1 skein and the whole darn thing cost me less than $3.00 I have a lot of SS in my stash because I use to crochet afghans and that is what we all used.. it wasn't until I joined KP that I started experimenting with other fibers.
> 
> I am also doing a scarf in Merino Wool and Silk... its a extrafine fiber that is very hard on the eyes but beautiful and I will love wearing it when its done too... It wasn't very expensive so I bought it.. you can find some very nice yarns for very little money but if its for a gift for a person who doesn't know how to care for these fine yarns then acrylic is the way to go.. no one wants to toss something in to be washed and then ruin it..
> 
> I say knit or crochet with what you want or like the best.. after all its your budget! your project! and your enjoyment in your hobby! no one elses...


Way to go Ronnie :thumbup: :thumbup: I totally agree with you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I make personalized Afghans, esp. for baby & wedding gifts. For economy & ease of care, l usually use Red Heart Super Saver acrylic. If it isn't soft to start with, it's soft forever after the first wash. When I've used Caron Super Saver acrylic on baby blankets, I've had feedback from moms that it's TOO soft and fuzzy on baby's yiddow nose!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally I don't care for alpaca yarn. I don't like fuzzy, fluffy etc so the same would apply to mohair yarns.

But I think you do yourself an injustice to assume that because of a limited budget you can only buy acrylic yarn. Elan for example has great weekly deals on yarn, WEBs has yarn on closeout as well as a grandpa's garage sale section. WEBS also has their own line called Valley yarns - good prices and decent quality. 

I used to buy 'Love This Yarn ' from Hobby Lobby only because its the closest store to me. I knitted afghans like my life depended on it. Sweaters for kids were okay too but I know I will never use it for myself. I just do not like acrylic next to MY skin - Its like wrapping yourself in shrink wrap and hoping you will stay warm.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I often knit for a church, for their Christmas bazaar.At these sales, people expect to get something hand made, for next to nothing. In that case, it doesn't seem worth it to use "good" yarns, when the price won't reflect that.If I'm making mittens, hats, etc., that don't take much yarn, I'm often able to use thrift store finds, sometimes supplemented by yarn from my stash, which enables me to make these items for very little cash outlay.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

to-cath said:


> I often knit for a church, for their Christmas bazaar.At these sales, people expect to get something hand made, for next to nothing. In that case, it doesn't seem worth it to use "good" yarns, when the price won't reflect that.If I'm making mittens, hats, etc., that don't take much yarn, I'm often able to use thrift store finds, sometimes supplemented by yarn from my stash, which enables me to make these items for very little cash outlay.


Isn't that the truth about bazaars...people love it when it's a gift given to them (free) but they want to pay dollar store prices if they have to buy it.

Years ago my neighbor asked me to knit dishcloths for her to give as Christmas gifts and then told me she can buy 3 for $1.00 at the dollar store so expected to pay me the same. What a bunch of bull crap!!! A $1.00 wouldn't even buy a ball of cotton at Wal-Mart let alone get 3 dishcloths out of it.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I try to include the care directions and the yarn contents when I make something for someone else. That way they know how to care for the item.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

PaKnitter
I have people underselling me all the time at shows on my dishcloths. I pkg. them in 3's and sell them for $10. I just tell people thepeople with the cheaper prices must have been able to get their yarn a lot cheaper than what I have to pay. I also pkg. them with a bottle of dishwash soap and put in a basket for a gift. This helps sell them a little better at my price. I also make "Camper" cloths which are smaller (the leftover after the regular size is made) since most campers have smaller sinks.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

There are good quality acrylic yarns, also. Try Knitpicks for good yarn and good prices. I use Red Heart and whatever is on sale for knit animals, children's blankets. 

Wash and wear is great for busy families. I say knit the yarn you have and can have budget-wise!!!


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

As I mostly knit for babies, and give away all of my knitting, I use acrylic for baby blankets. I have found very few new mom that have the time to care for expensive yarns. They want the ease of machine wash and dry.

Also due to allergies I don't knit with wool, with the exception of baby bamboo, which is a wool blend. It is one that I don't react to.

If the recipient is very close to me, I will use that for baby sweaters, as it is more costly to work with


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I enjoyed reading this thread a lot. It's nice to know there are many who knit with acrylics for their charity projects and family members and friends who toss everything in the washer and dryer.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

All of the above, I totally agree...........


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

WendiKaiser said:


> There are good quality acrylic yarns, also. Try Knitpicks for good yarn and good prices. I use Red Heart and whatever is on sale for knit animals, children's blankets.
> 
> Wash and wear is great for busy families. I say knit the yarn you have and can have budget-wise!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

I am allergic to wool - any blend or type. I ALWAYS knit/crochet in any other thread/yarn I find. I really like some of the acrylics (Caron, Bernat), but have found some interesting linen, sugar cane . . . there even is a yarn made from mother of pearl - very expensive. 
Not everything expensive is best for you or the recipient of your ingenuity and hard work . . . and how it is gong to be used. I make a lot of infant stuff and ALWAYS make sure it is machine washable and dryer dryable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cynthia B said:


> I am allergic to wool - any blend or type. I ALWAYS knit/crochet in any other thread/yarn I find. I really like some of the acrylics (Caron, Bernat), but have found some interesting linen, sugar cane . . . there even is a yarn made from mother of pearl - very expensive.
> Not everything expensive is best for you or the recipient of your ingenuity and hard work . . . and how it is gong to be used. I make a lot of infant stuff and ALWAYS make sure it is machine washable and dryer dryable.


then there are the soy and milk protein fibres!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You use what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> You use what you are most comfortable with.


Mavis- Have you been affected by the fires?- or have you come through ok- I have been concerned how things were going for you!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Some of us don't have a LYS.


I just got one in April. I know where you are coming from.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I buy whatever I can afford at the time. Something for a child or someone who doesn't appreciate the time put into a piece gets Red Heart Soft.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Lurker

The fires have abated and I have gone back to work on Monday 28 October 2013. The fires got quite close but left my street alone. We were given the all clear on Friday morning. There are three people who live in the same area or close by all had the week off work for these fires.

I feel so sorry for these poor people who have lost everything. We also have had sightseers come down our roads to have a sticky beak, they should just stay out of the area while the fireman, bush fire fighters do their jobs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Lurker
> 
> The fires have abated and I have gone back to work on Monday 28 October 2013. The fires got quite close but left my street alone. We were given the all clear on Friday morning. There are three people who live in the same area or close by all had the week off work for these fires.
> 
> I feel so sorry for these poor people who have lost everything. We also have had sightseers come down our roads to have a sticky beak, they should just stay out of the area while the fireman, bush fire fighters do their jobs.


I knew, obviously that you had survived, personally, our Monday was the Labour Day Holiday. Glad that things are back to normal enough for you to be able to go to work. Here's hoping you get through Guy Fawkes OK, and then there is the rest of Summer to follow. Typically there has not been much follow up in the media, now things are settling a bit. I imagine there must have been a lot of wild life casualties!
How sad that people came perving. 
Take Care!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a room in my basement with several large tubs of yarn. Not a good place for it I know but all the space I had at the time I acquired it. A friend of mine who knows nothing about knitting or crocheting started buying bags of yarn at garage sales, knowing that I knit hats to give away. I haven't looked at it for several years, have no idea what I'll find when I do but have resolved to sort it and use as much as possible before I invest in more yarn.I'll move the usable upstairs and dispose of the rest. I suspect most of it will be synthetics which will be fine for small items that should be easy to care for. I do love the feel of the expensive blends and pure wools but economics, practicality and imagination will make my stash very interesting.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eahite said:


> I have a room in my basement with several large tubs of yarn. Not a good place for it I know but all the space I had at the time I acquired it. A friend of mine who knows nothing about knitting or crocheting started buying bags of yarn at garage sales, knowing that I knit hats to give away. I haven't looked at it for several years, have no idea what I'll find when I do but have resolved to sort it and use as much as possible before I invest in more yarn.I'll move the usable upstairs and dispose of the rest. I suspect most of it will be synthetics which will be fine for small items that should be easy to care for. I do love the feel of the expensive blends and pure wools but economics, practicality and imagination will make my stash very interesting.


I hope you will have fun with the yarn given to you. I've been very blessed in that way too. Yarns that I would have never bought myself (mostly because of the color or cost) have been great for building new skills and experimenting with colors and fibers. It's been a very fun challenge for me and has put smiles on sad faces when the items were done and donated to local charities. Have a great adventure with your bonus yarn!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Horses for courses, I think, cherluc. I use acrylic (or other man-made fibres) for things that need to be tough, or are given to charity (easy to wash, dry, etc, but sometimes not as warm to wear), but wool for me or my Mum.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a pure wool that is also quite easy to look after which isn't too dear. It is by Heirloom 8 ply Easy Care which is made in Australia. I can't remember how much but I didn't think it was dear. It is 100% pure wool and is a premium machine washable wool from The Wool Inn, Penrith.


----------

